

Cross-Platform Native Development with JavaScript - ericraio
https://www.nativescript.org

======
johnparkerg
Is it just me or Native Development with non Native Resources sounds like a
contradiction?

------
rreyes1979
Somebody with real world experience using Nativescript?

